# Newbie saying hello



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone 

I'm new to this site and thought I would say hi and share my story with you all.

I'm 29 and dh is 35 and we have a beautiful ds who is 4 in two weeks (where does the time go).  Have been ttc for about 18 months and found out at Xmas that I had contracted an infection either from giving birth or having a contraceptive coil after ds was born (more likely apparently).  Had to have a laparoscopy to have adhesions removed from tubes.  At same time, consultant did sperm test on dh and it came back with really low everything - consultant gave us 5% chance of conceiving naturally.  Although, it's already happened once with ds!  Anyway, dh told to stop smoking (which he has done) and to start eating veggies and taking vitamins (which he's done) - am very proud of him lol  We have to go back at the end of February for a retest but she said if there is little change we will need IVF, which they do at the hospital for £2,500.

The main problem is the money, I don't have £250 let alone £2,500!!  That's why I'm sooooo excited to hear about egg share and can't wait for Monday so I can make some phonecalls lol 

Anyway, that's my story, hope I haven't sent anyone to sleep  

Emma


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi Emma,!
bless your hubby thats really good of him to take such an active part in your conceiving,
wish mine would..prying his bottle of beer from his lips when he gets in from work is jolly good fun let me tell you   

i rang round lots of clinics that offer egg share and the cost of it varies we chose crm as it meant no costs to us whatsoever (exept for the 105 hfea fee which is standard everywhere)

hope you get your dream matey this is a fab site and a very supportive one, good luck
emma x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Emma, have just pm'd you, hope you dont mind!

DH has been really good - gave up smoking on 2 Jan and had about three weeks of him being an absolute nightmare to live with although he's over it now which is good (I thought we were talking divorce rather than babies).  He hasn't stopped drinking, but I guess I can't have everything - he's eating cabbage and broccili (can't spell sorry) and from someone who only ate mushy peas (are they even a veggie) that's a small miracle lol 

Our Consultant knew he was stopping smoking and starting vitamins from new year (we saw her two weeks before Xmas and I knew it was too much to ask him to stop before smoking before new year was out the way) and she still told us to get a retest and come back see her at end of February - do you think this is too soon?  I was reading somewhere that you should give sperm test at least three months?

Any advice greatly received.

Emma


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Emma

Welcome to the site

and to the egg share board

Well done to your DH

I just wanted to welcome you and say if theres anything i can do then feel free to ask

You may find the stick threads at the top of the board helpful especially the basics of egg sharing thread

We also have a general chit chat thread for egg sharing where the girls will answer any questions you may have

Hope that your dreams come true
Em


----------



## ebjones (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Emma...welcome aboard!

My DH also had sperm issues, count was ok but lots of immature and abnormal ones. He had a vas reversal 2 years ago and they think the swimmers probably never fully recovered. They tested him initially, then 3 months later and there was a dramatic difference (improved). But they did also say at the clinic that sperm levels can change even on a daily basis, so I guess if he has a test done and the levels are still poor, they will just book him for a retest in a few months anyway. My DH is taking Wellman vits (from Boots) and I think these really helped boost the   so it's worth a go. I think Pychogel (spelling?!) pine bark extract (from Holland & Barrett) is also meant to help. There is a bit on this in the Male Factors thread I think.

I'm eggsharing at the same clinic as Emmylou (CRM) and they are pretty good...where are you thinking of going?

Anyway, best of luck....I hope it all works out for you and your DH can stay off the    for a bit! Men eh? If they had labour to go through they'd have something to moan about lol!

Elle x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Emma! Welcome to the board!

We have exactly the same problem you and your dh have, we have a 4 year old daughter concieved naturally, and we sadly had a m/c 2 years ago so we know that we can "do it" but after ttc'ing for a long time we had tests done and dh sperm came back as 97% abnormal, not a lot of it and basically a big fat no chance! 

We were told ICSI would be our only chance at having another baby, so like you we looked into things and found out about egg share. 

My dh stopped smoking (he doesnt drink much anyway) and taking lots of vitamins, and he had another test done in jan and its come back as 87% abnormal, a lot more swimmers and everything that could improve did, still not enough for straight IVF but anything is good. 

I would say that feb would be ok to see if there is any improvement, but if you arent happy then you can always try another test next month. 

Good luck hun. 

(I've just seen you are from Sutton! bout 10 mins from me!!! I am at lister clinic in London)
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi emma welcome to the wonderful world of FF egg share. You will fine everyone on here is fantastic and always around to help ya out where ever they can. Me and dh have to have IVF/ICSI as he has a very low count and i only have 1 tube due to an ectopic. We went for es due to cost but i didnt realise that you could get it free at certain clinics. Because we have to have ICSI our costs have gone up to £1500  . Saving like mad at the mos coz we are due to start in march. I have got dh on wellman vits and its doubled his count but still not good enough for straight IVF but she did say that its really good for ICSI.
 with your choice in clinics. I must admit that although we have to pay alot our clinic has got a very good reputation. Will be good to see you on the egg share daily chat.

Luv sally x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi emma and welcome to the board

Good luck with everything

Kate xx


----------

